# Jazzey and the Pirate Patch



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 17, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> Yes, I'll probably use the patch. Although I use the word "use" loosely:  I generally wear it for the first three or four days and then go cold turkey (I'm allergic to the glue on them...)



Aaarhh... the patch. Aye, me mateys... the patch does chafe a tad after a while... but a real pirate doesn't pay it no mind.. I just splashes some warm rum in my eye and talks to me parrot to distract meself from the pain.

Aaarhh...It's not an easy life on the high seas but it's the only life we knows...


----------



## Charity (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Stop Smoking?*

Okay, Dr. B is obviously feeling his oats today! Whazzup, Doc?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Stop Smoking?*

I'm working on reports with deadlines and going slowly bonkers. :crazy:

But this is fftopic: again - I'll split the thread.


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Stop Smoking?*

http://www.cartoonstock.com/newscartoons/cartoonists/tzu/lowres/tzun197l.jpg

 (and that's _*barely*_ anything I'm capable of....) :lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 17, 2009)

...Ok...But you left Jazzey on the _*other*_ thread , or at least her response to your pirate joke. :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 17, 2009)

Nay I dinnot... Avast ye swabbers and batten down the mizzen mast or whatever it is you swabbers do!


----------



## NicNak (Jun 17, 2009)

:rofl: you guys are silly.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 17, 2009)

Stop interrupting me. I have a report to finish.


----------



## Charity (Jun 17, 2009)

Silly?! This entire discussion is silly! :rofl:

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------




David Baxter said:


> Stop interrupting me. I have a report to finish.



Who's twisting your arm to keep reading?


----------



## NicNak (Jun 17, 2009)

:reading: :search:

There has to be a thread around here on how to focus on work, while others are having fun :reading:


----------



## Always Changing (Jun 17, 2009)

I think turning off the computer\laptop connection would maybe work, but everyone would have withdrawal symptoms to deal with.  no fun in that is there...... noooooooo 

I think you will just have to learn to integrate "work" and fun into your daily life..  I mean if your bosses or receipient of "report"cannot take a joke.. that's their problem right? lol lol. just don't mention the parrot and all should be okay


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 17, 2009)

"Nah, 'e's not dead. 'E' just having a kip. 'E's pining for the fjords, 'e is. Beau'iful plumage, these Norwegian Blues!"


----------



## Always Changing (Jun 17, 2009)

> Who's twisting your arm to keep reading?:wink:


he is going to try and blame the (banned) cat from other thread because it's chasing his parrot all over the ship!!  and he has to keep looking here in case it turns up here,,  oh look it did..

here hoser, nice cat... Leave dr baxters bird alone..   (go get him lol lol )


----------



## NicNak (Jun 17, 2009)

:helpme:  somehow I am now nominated the scapegoat from the other thread 

Charity replaced Hoser the cat, then Hoser the cat and Charity were spared and now somehow I am now appointed scapegoat 

You'all want me banned now?


----------



## Fiver (Jun 17, 2009)

That depends. Will you eat spiders and other icky bugs?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 17, 2009)

Being a scapegoat isn't against the rules.


----------



## NicNak (Jun 17, 2009)

Fiver said:


> That depends. Will you eat spiders and other icky bugs?




ahhhhh :nah: that is probably best left to the cat, or another member who might find that tasty.



David Baxter said:


> Being a scapegoat isn't against the rules.



True, but I quite prefer the title of "forum clown" or something along those lines.

Especially since I am such a contributer to creating threads in  the "Just for Fun" area


----------



## Always Changing (Jun 17, 2009)

scapegoats "can do" everything , even when they can't,   is that not what a scapegoat is.. a person or cat.. or even a bird who "did it".. 
so don't worry you can still create lots of threads in the just for fun forum,,, hey you are now the fun as well..  consider that an honour.. (of sorts)   lol lol


----------



## NicNak (Jun 17, 2009)

> scapegoats "can do" everything , even when they can't,   is that not what a scapegoat is.. a person or cat.. or even a bird who "did it"..
> so don't worry you can still create lots of threads in the just for fun forum,,, hey you are now the fun as well..  consider that an honour.. (of sorts)   lol lol




:dramaqueen:  oh the pressure, not sure if I can handle such an honor...


----------



## Always Changing (Jun 17, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Andy (Jun 17, 2009)

:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Always Changing (Jun 17, 2009)

mg:  oh oh... Dr beeeeeeeee...   
aaaaaammm... how do you like your bird.. one wing or two.. ?

hoser put the birdie down, there's a gooood cat... give the birdie to dr b,,,  

it was nik nak's fault,, he showed hoser where the bird was.   but I am  sure in a few days... your parrot will be flapping around again like...  an, an, an,    one winged wonder???.... !!!    (that'll teach that bird not to be so cheeky!! )


----------



## NicNak (Jun 17, 2009)

:hopeless: :wasntme:

I think it was Daniel with his Get Fuzzy character


----------



## Always Changing (Jun 18, 2009)

maybe we can blame the CAT DANCER,, after all with the moves that cat can make the poor bird had no chance did it. 


btw DAVID! , there be no more pouring of the sacred rum into yer eye!!!  what a waste of good rum!   (takes the bottle away for _"safe keeping"_,)  old long john would be turning in his grave if he knew what you were doing with it!!!   I can think of a better way to use it.  Like drinking it!!


----------



## Meg (Jun 18, 2009)

Hahaha 

After a long day of paperwork this thread was just what I needed 

(...plus some of that rum, thanks, ...!)


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.savagechickens.com/images/chickenpiratefreud.jpg
http://www.savagechickens.com/images/chickenpiratedays.jpg

(I'm blaming Daniel for the introduction to savage chickens....thanks Daniel  )


----------



## binqs (Jun 19, 2009)

Nah.  It's called "metrics," and no swabbies pay it heed.  That's why the maties get paid the big dubloons.  

Alas and avast, me own dubloons have deflated.


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 19, 2009)

:lol:  Hi Binqs - it's so nice to see you   :hug::hug:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 20, 2009)

binqs said:


> Alas and avast, me own dubloons have deflated.



I hate when that happens...


----------

